# 3D Objekte ohne Java3D darstellen?



## Swipp2 (17. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Java 3D Objekte darzustellen, ohne Java3D einzusetzen. Die Verbreitung von Java3D ist zu schlecht um damit im Web zu arbeiten. Existieren Libraries oder Frameworks die nur mit den nativen Java Befehlen auskommen? 

Vielen Dank

Swipp2


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2007)

Swipp2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Verbreitung von Java3D ist zu schlecht um damit im Web zu arbeiten.


Was soll denn das bedeuten? ???:L 
Es ist deine Aufgabe die Abhängikeiten aufzulösen, Java3D muss nicht installiert sein um zu funktionieren.


----------



## Swipp2 (17. Jun 2007)

Also so wie ich das bisher im Web gesehen habe, brauche ich immer eine Installation von Java3D um ein Java3D Beispiel zu öffnen. Kann ich deiner Antwort entnehmen, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt Java3D ohne eine Zusätzliche Installation zu betreiben (Integration in das Applet?)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe

Swipp2


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2007)

Weil du Plattformabhängigen Code benötigst würde ich zu Webstart raten, das ist sowieso die modernere Variante von Applets.
Das es funktioniert siehst du an diesem einfach SUN Beispiel:
http://download.java.net/media/java3d/webstart/test/SphereMotion.jnlp


----------



## Swipp2 (17. Jun 2007)

Leider ist diese Art der "Einbindung" nicht geeignet. Wir brauchen das Applet direkt in der Seite. Es soll also die Webseite "nur" bereichern, leider nicht vollständig ersetzen. 

Es gibt aber scheinbar auch 3D-Engines, welche ohne Java3D auskommen. Jetzt heißt es nur eine finden und ausprobieren...

*schnipp*
http://www.jptc.net/
*schnapp*


----------



## Swipp2 (17. Jun 2007)

Richtig wäre gewesen: http://www.jpct.net/
*Grummel*


----------



## Xams (18. Jun 2007)

Nur leider muss bei du dich auch bei einem Programm mit JPCT darum kümmern das der User die Libraries hat...
jPCT ist eine 3D-ENgine und Java3D auch.


----------



## zerni (18. Jun 2007)

jme


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2007)

Java-Freak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur leider muss bei du dich auch bei einem Programm mit JPCT darum kümmern das der User die Libraries hat...
> jPCT ist eine 3D-ENgine und Java3D auch.


Nur wenn du Hardwarerendering nutzen willst. Mit Software-only genügt das Jar.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur wenn du Hardwarerendering nutzen willst. Mit Software-only genügt das Jar.


Dazu muss man aber sagen das Software-Rendering nicht gerade ein Performance-Kracher ist.


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dazu muss man aber sagen das Software-Rendering nicht gerade ein Performance-Kracher ist.


Nee. Aber für manche Applets ist es völlig ausreichend. Weiß ja nicht, was Swipp genau machen will.


----------

